# Il Cantante Mascherato 2022: dall'11 febbraio su Rai 1



## fabri47 (10 Febbraio 2022)

Ritorna* Il Cantante Mascherato*, lo show condotto da *Milly Carlucci*, dove i concorrenti si esibiscono travestiti con un costume rappresentante per lo più un animale con la giuria che tenta di indovinare quale personaggio famoso si nasconde dietro la maschera. A fine puntata, il concorrente eliminato dalla giuria si toglierà la maschera svelando la sua identità.

La giuria sarà composta dai confermati* Flavio Insinna, Francesco Facchinetti, Caterina Balivo* ed una novità, la cantante *Arisa*, vincitrice di Ballando Con Le Stelle, altro programma condotto dalla Carlucci, ed ex concorrente del Cantante Mascherato.

Quali saranno le maschere in gara? A partecipare alla trasmissione saranno ben 12 maschere e saranno:* la Volpe, la Lumaca, la Gallina Bluebell, il Cavalluccio Marino, il Camaleonte, il Pinguino, il Pesce Rosso, la Medusa, il Pastore Maremmano, Soleluna, L'Aquila e il Drago*.

Gli investigatori saranno i seguenti ballerini di Ballando con Le Stelle:* Sara Di Vaira, Simone Di Pasquale e Vito Coppola.*

Ospiti della prima puntata: *i Cugini di Campagna, Marco Masini, Fausto Leali, Riccardo Fogli, Cristina D'Avena, Orietta Berti, Morgan, Memo Remigi, Mietta, Edoardo Vianello, Cristiano Malgioglio *che duetteranno con ciascuna maschera, cosa che farà anche Arisa.

L'edizione 2022 de *Il Cantante Mascherato* andrà in onda per sei puntate a partire da *venerdì 11 febbraio*, in prima serata, su *Rai 1*.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ritorna* Il Cantante Mascherato*, lo show condotto da *Milly Carlucci*, dove i concorrenti si esibiscono travestiti con un costume rappresentante per lo più un animale con la giuria che tenta di indovinare quale personaggio famoso si nasconde dietro la maschera. A fine puntata, il concorrente eliminato dalla giuria si toglierà la maschera svelando la sua identità.
> 
> La giuria sarà composta dai confermati* Flavio Insinna, Francesco Facchinetti, Caterina Balivo* ed una novità, la cantante *Arisa*, vincitrice di Ballando Con Le Stelle, altro programma condotto dalla Carlucci, ed ex concorrente del Cantante Mascherato.
> 
> ...


Forza raga. Tutti a commentare ed indagare  ! Dobbiamo bissare il successone del topic su Sanremo (grazie ancora a tutti quelli che hanno commentato)  .


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ritorna* Il Cantante Mascherato*, lo show condotto da *Milly Carlucci*, dove i concorrenti si esibiscono travestiti con un costume rappresentante per lo più un animale con la giuria che tenta di indovinare quale personaggio famoso si nasconde dietro la maschera. A fine puntata, il concorrente eliminato dalla giuria si toglierà la maschera svelando la sua identità.
> 
> La giuria sarà composta dai confermati* Flavio Insinna, Francesco Facchinetti, Caterina Balivo* ed una novità, la cantante *Arisa*, vincitrice di Ballando Con Le Stelle, altro programma condotto dalla Carlucci, ed ex concorrente del Cantante Mascherato.
> 
> ...


Ci sarò!!
Show divertente e leggero.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Parte stasera! Per la guida tv Rai, la trasmissione finirà a 00:30.


----------



## Giofa (11 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ritorna* Il Cantante Mascherato*, lo show condotto da *Milly Carlucci*, dove i concorrenti si esibiscono travestiti con un costume rappresentante per lo più un animale con la giuria che tenta di indovinare quale personaggio famoso si nasconde dietro la maschera. A fine puntata, il concorrente eliminato dalla giuria si toglierà la maschera svelando la sua identità.
> 
> La giuria sarà composta dai confermati* Flavio Insinna, Francesco Facchinetti, Caterina Balivo* ed una novità, la cantante *Arisa*, vincitrice di Ballando Con Le Stelle, altro programma condotto dalla Carlucci, ed ex concorrente del Cantante Mascherato.
> 
> ...


Il mio programma preferito....è da queste cose che capisco che non sono più un giovanotto


----------



## Blu71 (11 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Forza raga. Tutti a commentare ed indagare  ! Dobbiamo bissare il successone del topic su Sanremo (grazie ancora a tutti quelli che hanno commentato)  .



Il massacro è consentito?


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il massacro è consentito?


Basta che non ci si insulti a vicenda.  

C'è la Balivo ai Soliti Ignoti. Speriamo che regali qualche soddisfazione, ma poco ci credo, ormai si atteggia a radical chic pure lei. Sono lontani i tempi di Detto Fatto.


----------



## Giofa (11 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Basta che non ci si insulti a vicenda.
> 
> C'è la Balivo ai Soliti Ignoti. Speriamo che regali qualche soddisfazione, ma poco ci credo, ormai si atteggia a radical chic pure lei. Sono lontani i tempi di Detto Fatto.


Fabri è già uscito qualche indizio sui social?


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Fabri è già uscito qualche indizio sui social?


Preferisco non leggerli. In particolare con questo programma, faccio il boomer e la mia unica fonte è la televisione e nient'altro.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Parte adesso!


----------



## Giofa (11 Febbraio 2022)

Volpe Alessandro Greco


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Volpe Alessandro Greco


Non penso, ha già fatto la prima edizione dove faceva il mastino napoletano. A me sembra Fiorello, mentre quando fa i ritornelli un misto tra Rettore e Alba Parietti quando imitava Damiano dei Maneskin a Tale e Quale Show.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco il camaleonte. Comunque ho un'idea sulla gallina che per me è Lina Sastri, ma poi dopo la risposta che ha dato sul bagaglino, allora ho pensato ad una ballerina che ha lavorato lì.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Basta che non ci si insulti a vicenda*.
> 
> C'è la Balivo ai Soliti Ignoti. Speriamo che regali qualche soddisfazione, ma poco ci credo, ormai si atteggia a radical chic pure lei. Sono lontani i tempi di Detto Fatto.



Anche se non condivido qualcosa mai insulti ai milanisti


----------



## Blu71 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Arisa si è ripulita


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2022)

*Eliminata la Gallina. È Fiordaliso.*


----------



## Giofa (12 Febbraio 2022)

Mi è sembrata una puntata un po' moscia


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Su Twitter gira il video che quando Dj Francesco ha detto che la lumaca secondo lui era Eros Ramazzotti con la figlia, quei nomi erano scritti nel gobbo che si intravedeva mentre la telecamera inquadrava il pubblico. Cioè, quindi la giuria ha il copione ahahahah. Prevedibile comunque, visto che Francesco faceva la parte di quello che sparava i nomi a caso, poi c'è la Balivo che fa la parte di quella che prende appunti, Arisa fa la parte dell'altra scema e Insinna quello dei monologhi buonisti.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Su Twitter gira il video che quando Dj Francesco ha detto che la lumaca secondo lui era Eros Ramazzotti con la figlia, quei nomi erano scritti nel gobbo che si intravedeva mentre la telecamera inquadrava il pubblico. Cioè, quindi la giuria ha il copione ahahahah. Prevedibile comunque, visto che Francesco faceva la parte di quello che sparava i nomi a caso, poi c'è la Balivo che fa la parte di quella che prende appunti, Arisa fa la parte dell'altra scema e Insinna quello dei monologhi buonisti.


Addirittura?
Poveri noi...

Comunque secondo me dietro una maschera c'è valentino rossi.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Mi è sembrata una puntata un po' moscia


Concordo...
I duetti hanno tolto qualcosa al programma.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Concordo...
> I duetti hanno tolto qualcosa al programma.


Hanno tolto parecchio. Speriamo sia solo un mezzo di Milly per partire forte e basta. Durante i duetti, almeno a me, quando iniziava a cantare l'ospite mi giravano, perchè io guardo le esibizioni solo per sentire chi c'è dietro la maschera, che me ne frega di quello smascherato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2022)

La presenza di Insinna mi rende questo programma inguardabile.

Fa il finto simpatico ma si vede che ha la cattiveria dentro, borioso e arrogante.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2022)

*Buona partenza per Il Cantante Mascherato, che conquista 3.502.000 spettatori pari al 20% di share. Il programma, però, viene battuto da Canale 5 che ha trasmesso la prima puntata della fiction Fosca Innocenti con Vanessa Incontrada che ha realizzato 3.919.000 spettatori con uno share del 18.9%.*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Tra l'altro ieri, ed anche qui gira il video sui social, Milly Carlucci ha chiamato L'Aquila "Alba". LOL. 

Io ho già pronti tre nomi: Sole Luna Malgioglio, Pinguino è Pupo (dopo che ha detto che non gli piace la monogamia ho pensato subito a lui ), mentre la Medusa può essere una tra Bianca Atzei, Chiara Galiazzo o Giulia Luzi (tutte e tre hanno fatto Sanremo del 2017). Ho pensato anche a Virginia Raffaele, visto che ha detto sempre che è una che si trasforma, ma mi sembra un nome troppo importante per far parte di quel programma.


----------



## Dexter (12 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La presenza di Insinna mi rende questo programma inguardabile.
> 
> Fa il finto simpatico ma si vede che ha la cattiveria dentro, borioso e arrogante.


Idem ma causa Facchinetti. Una delle prime persone in Italia che metterei in miniera a picconare 18/24h tutta la vita


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Idem ma causa Facchinetti. Una delle prime persone in Italia che metterei in miniera a picconare 18/24h tutta la vita



Quello ha il cervello di un bambino di 10 anni. Pensa di far ridere con le sue battute?


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Idem ma causa Facchinetti. Una delle prime persone in Italia che metterei in miniera a picconare 18/24h tutta la vita


Sarebbe troppo bello se in quel programma, in una delle maschere, uscisse McGregor  . Ma figuriamoci, hanno un budget da fame pure per Sanremo ormai.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Riguardo il fatto di Francesco Facchinetti e il gobbo, ho rivisto il frammento con attenzione e Milly Carlucci ha detto la verità, effettivamente il gobbo ha incominciato a scrivere Eros Ramazzotti e Aurora poco dopo che li ha detti il giurato. Effettivamente, sarebbe stata una finzione troppo plateale, quando si potrebbe fare tutto via auricolare come fanno i giudici ad X Factor (lo stesso Mika confermò che i produttori davano suggerimenti ai giurati).


----------



## fabri47 (18 Febbraio 2022)

*Stasera ci sarà lo spareggio tra Volpe e Aquila.

Poi Volpe vs Camaleonte con Dodi Battaglia, Pastore Maremmano vs Drago con Morgan, Pinguino vs Lumaca con Paolo Belli, Soleluna vs Medusa con Iva Zanicchi, Cavalluccio Marino vs Pesce Rosso o Aquila con Peppino Di Capri.*


----------



## fabri47 (18 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Stasera ci sarà lo spareggio tra Volpe e Aquila.
> 
> Poi Volpe vs Camaleonte con Dodi Battaglia, Pastore Maremmano vs Drago con Morgan, Pinguino vs Lumaca con Paolo Belli, Soleluna vs Medusa con Iva Zanicchi, Cavalluccio Marino vs Pesce Rosso o Aquila con Peppino Di Capri.*


Che casino con questi duetti. Milly Carlucci ha gestito e sta gestendo in maniera disastrosa questo format. Lo dovevano dare a Carlo Conti, che con Tale e Quale ha fatto un ottimo lavoro e sono sicuro che anche qui se la sarebbe cavata.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Stasera ci sarà lo spareggio tra Volpe e Aquila.
> 
> Poi Volpe vs Camaleonte con Dodi Battaglia, Pastore Maremmano vs Drago con Morgan, Pinguino vs Lumaca con Paolo Belli, Soleluna vs Medusa con Iva Zanicchi, Cavalluccio Marino vs Pesce Rosso o Aquila con Peppino Di Capri.*


Ma ancora sti duetti pallosi ? Già la puntata scorsa è stata deludente, lunga e lenta.
Mi sembra che rispetto alle 2 edizioni precedenti sia peggiorato come programma, alcuni cantanti sono già stati sgamati (malgioglio/soleluna) mentre prima ci mettevi anche 2-3 puntate prima di indovinare chi fossero.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Ma ancora sti duetti pallosi ? Già la puntata scorsa è stata deludente, lunga e lenta.
> Mi sembra che rispetto alle 2 edizioni precedenti sia peggiorato come programma, alcuni cantanti sono già stati sgamati (malgioglio/soleluna) mentre prima ci mettevi anche 2-3 puntate prima di indovinare chi fossero.


Pure nella prima molti si erano già riconosciuti, solo che Milly riuscì a correggere il tiro creando il caso del Leone (che era palesemente Albano in ogni caso, come si è poi visto). L'edizione meglio riuscita, forse, è stata proprio la seconda solo che Red Canzian, che ha poi vinto, venne palesemente scoperto dopo qualche puntata da Francesco Facchinetti. Comunque il format in Italia, come ho detto prima, è stato gestito malissimo da Milly Carlucci.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Febbraio 2022)

*Milly Carlucci ora in collegamento a La Vita in Diretta: "Francesco Facchinetti è positivo al covid. Sta bene, ma non ci sarà. Al suo posto Iva Zanicchi che sarà contemporaneamente ospite e giurata".*


----------



## fabri47 (18 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Milly Carlucci ora in collegamento a La Vita in Diretta: "Francesco Facchinetti è positivo al covid. Sta bene, ma non ci sarà. Al suo posto Iva Zanicchi che sarà contemporaneamente ospite e giurata".*


Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Parte adesso la seconda puntata! Stasera due svelamenti.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Febbraio 2022)

*Il Pesce Rosso passa lo spareggio. Aquila pronta a smascherarsi.*


----------



## fabri47 (18 Febbraio 2022)

*Aquila è Alba Parietti.*


----------



## fabri47 (18 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Aquila è Alba Parietti.*


LOL smascheratissima già da dopo la prima puntata.

Comunque la presenza di Iva ha aumentato di brutto il livello della giuria. Ha un senso dello humour ed una battuta pronta incredibile. A 80 anni. Pazzesca!


----------



## fabri47 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Iva Zanicchi che dice che la Medusa "ha le tette"  .


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2022)

*Eliminato il Cavalluccio Marino: è Cristina D'Avena.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2022)

*Stasera torna. Ospite Anastasia Kuzmina per parlare della guerra in Ucraina.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2022)

*Eliminato Pinguino, che si sarebbe comunque autoeliminato. È Edoardo Vianello. Proprio per la decisione di abbandonare la gara, la maschera di Pinguino tornerà in gara settimana prossima con un nuovo personaggio misterioso al suo interno.*


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Eliminato Pinguino, che si sarebbe comunque autoeliminato. È Edoardo Vianello. Proprio per la decisione di abbandonare la gara, la maschera di Pinguino tornerà in gara settimana prossima con un nuovo personaggio misterioso al suo interno.*


ero straconvinta che fosse pupo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Marzo 2022)

@Blu71 non dirmi che guardi pure questo


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @Blu71 non dirmi che guardi pure questo



C’è un limite a tutto


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2022)

Il Pastore Maremmano è chiaramente Fogli, che già era stato ospite nella prima puntata. Gestione disastrosa del format da parte di Milly Carlucci.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Marzo 2022)

*Il Pastore Maremmano è Riccardo Fogli.*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Marzo 2022)

*Il Pesce Rosso è Vladimir Luxuria che ha affermato: "È l'unica maschera che abbia mai indossato".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Pesce Rosso è Vladimir Luxuria che ha affermato: "È l'unica maschera che abbia mai indossato".*



Poteva anche tenersela.


----------



## Giofa (12 Marzo 2022)

Scontati entrambi gli smascheramenti di questa puntata


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il Pastore Maremmano è chiaramente Fogli, che già era stato ospite nella prima puntata. *Gestione disastrosa del format da parte di Milly Carlucci.*


quoto, tutti sti duetti cominciano a stufare. 

pensavo si limitassero alle prime puntate, ma ormai a tutte le puntate ci piazzano dentro i duetti, sempre con la stessa gente tra l'altro.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2022)

Seguo a mozziconi ormai questo programma dalla prima edizione.
Il format è carino, e infatti è copiato, ma la scelta dei personaggi da mascherare la trovo abominevole.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Marzo 2022)

*Record negativo di ascolti per Il Cantante Mascherato: *
*2.911.000 spettatori con il 16.4%.*


----------



## fabri47 (18 Marzo 2022)

*Il Drago è Simone Di Pasquale.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Marzo 2022)

*Milly Carlucci introduce due nuove maschere dalla prossima puntata: Pulcino e Gatta.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Marzo 2022)

Ora smascherano Bianca Guaccero, che è palesemente la Medusa.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Marzo 2022)

*La Medusa è Bianca Guaccero.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Marzo 2022)

*La Gatta è Eleonora Giorgi.*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2022)

*Il secondo Pinguino è Gabriele Cirilli.*


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Record negativo di ascolti per Il Cantante Mascherato: *
> *2.911.000 spettatori con il 16.4%.*


mi sa che il programma è arrivato al capolinea. 

ieri sera ci ho buttato un occhio, e più passano le puntate più diventa noioso. 

i duetti sono una rottura di palle immane, ma poi la cosa brutta è il continuo riciclo di personaggi che hanno fatto o ballando con le stelle o tale e quale show, girano sempre le stesse facce. 

nelle prime edizioni arrivare ad indovinare chi cantasse dietro la maschera era più complicato, ora tempo 2 puntate si è già capito tutto.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Record negativo di ascolti per Il Cantante Mascherato: *
> *2.911.000 spettatori con il 16.4%.*


E ci credo.....

Si fa solo Gossip .
Scelta dei personaggi poi bizzarra.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Aprile 2022)

*Soleluna è Cristiano Malgioglio. Massimo Lopez si era finto Malgioglio, quando la Balivo lo ha chiamato qualche puntata fa.*


----------



## fabri47 (1 Aprile 2022)

*Lumaca sono Giancarlo Magalli e la figlia Michela.*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Aprile 2022)

*Camaleonte è Riccardo Rossi. Finale Volpe vs Pulcino.*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Aprile 2022)

Iva Zanicchi sta da ore scalza. Grande!  

Sarebbe bello se si aggiungesse pure la Balivo, che ormai si è radical chicchizzata e stasera porta le scarpe aperte legate, quindi è impossibile.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Aprile 2022)

*Pulcino è Lino Banfi con la figlia Rosanna. Volpe vince Il Cantante Mascherato.*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Aprile 2022)

*Volpe è Paolo Conticini.*


----------



## Giofa (2 Aprile 2022)

Stagione decisamente in tono minore, maschere scoperte quasi subito, gestione dei momenti clou alquanto discutibile. Peccato, l'idea di fondo è molto carino ma purtroppo gestita abbastanza male e appeal sui possibili candidati quasi zero, si pesca sempre tra i soliti noti in cerca di rilancio


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Aprile 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Stagione decisamente in tono minore, maschere scoperte quasi subito, gestione dei momenti clou alquanto discutibile. Peccato, l'idea di fondo è molto carino ma purtroppo gestita abbastanza male e appeal sui possibili candidati quasi zero, si pesca sempre tra i soliti noti in cerca di rilancio


Concordo.

Di base sarebbe un programma carino e leggero da godere la sera ma per troppi aspetti è scivolato nel ridicolo.
Scelta dei personaggi? Pessima. Si pesca sempre tra quelli , quasi tutti del 'giro'.
Indizi? Sciocchi.
Ospiti e duetti ? Terribili.

Insopportabili poi i commenti , i pettegolezzi e il gossip tra 'comari'.


----------



## Giofa (2 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Di base sarebbe un programma carino e leggero da godere la sera ma per troppi aspetti è scivolato nel ridicolo.
> Scelta dei personaggi? Pessima. Si pesca sempre tra quelli , quasi tutti del 'giro'.
> ...


Aggiungo che trovo stucchevole Flavio Insinna, un uomo che si sente superiore al mondo, borioso come pochi che prova anche a fare il finto umile. Ogni volta che la balivo apre bocca in sottofondo lo senti borbottare come se stesse parlando una povera stupidotta. La balivo non è un premio Nobel, ma il suo modo di trattarla, ma soprattutto il suo non reagire, me la rende simpatica


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Aprile 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che trovo stucchevole Flavio Insinna, un uomo che si sente superiore al mondo, borioso come pochi che prova anche a fare il finto umile. Ogni volta che la balivo apre bocca in sottofondo lo senti borbottare come se stesse parlando una povera stupidotta. La balivo non è un premio Nobel, ma il suo modo di trattarla, ma soprattutto il suo non reagire, me la rende simpatica


Ho conosciuto insinna prima in don matteo e poi leggendo il suo libro.
Ho scoperto col tempo che è una macchietta ...


----------



## Giofa (2 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho conosciuto insinna prima in don matteo e poi leggendo il suo libro.
> Ho scoperto col tempo che è una macchietta ...


Cosa intendi?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho conosciuto insinna prima in don matteo e poi leggendo il suo libro.
> Ho scoperto col tempo che è una macchietta ...


Ieri addirittura ha fatto la morale sugli uomini che maltrattano le donne. Lui...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Aprile 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che trovo stucchevole Flavio Insinna, un uomo che si sente superiore al mondo, borioso come pochi che prova anche a fare il finto umile. Ogni volta che la balivo apre bocca in sottofondo lo senti borbottare come se stesse parlando una povera stupidotta. La balivo non è un premio Nobel, ma il suo modo di trattarla, ma soprattutto il suo non reagire, me la rende simpatica


L'anno scorso si vociferava di battibecchi tra i due dietro le quinte. Due arroganti boriosi comunque, anche se la Balivo ieri era stragnocca.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Aprile 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Stagione decisamente in tono minore, maschere scoperte quasi subito, gestione dei momenti clou alquanto discutibile. Peccato, l'idea di fondo è molto carino ma purtroppo gestita abbastanza male e appeal sui possibili candidati quasi zero, si pesca sempre tra i soliti noti in cerca di rilancio


Sarò ripetitivo, ma questo programma doveva andare a Carlo Conti. Sarà anche presente ovunque, anche se negli ultimi anni di meno visto l'exploit di Amadeus, ma è l'unico che sa gestire i format dall'estero. Con Tale e Quale ha fatto un grande lavoro, in particolare i primi anni, e non è un caso che la trasmissione oggi va ancora in onda con buoni ascolti dopo 11 edizioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Aprile 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che trovo stucchevole Flavio Insinna, un uomo che si sente superiore al mondo, borioso come pochi che prova anche a fare il finto umile. Ogni volta che la balivo apre bocca in sottofondo lo senti borbottare come se stesse parlando una povera stupidotta. La balivo non è un premio Nobel, ma il suo modo di trattarla, ma soprattutto il suo non reagire, me la rende simpatica



Non esiste un conduttore più odioso, antipatico, falso e insopportabile nell'intero panorama televisivo odierno.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Aprile 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Cosa intendi?


Che è falso, tutto costruito.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ieri addirittura ha fatto la morale sugli uomini che maltrattano le donne. Lui...


Pensa te...

Ci ha triturato ieri sera con la storia della scarpetta rossa.
Ma quante volte l'ha detto?


----------



## Giofa (2 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso si vociferava di battibecchi tra i due dietro le quinte. Due arroganti boriosi comunque, anche se la Balivo ieri era stragnocca.


Guarda io la balivo l'ho conosciuta dal vivo e, seppure se la tiri un pochino, non si faceva nessun problema a fermarsi a chiaccherare. Quindi arrogante lei non mi è mai sembrata, a differenza di Insinna


----------



## fabri47 (2 Aprile 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Guarda io la balivo l'ho conosciuta dal vivo e, seppure se la tiri un pochino, non si faceva nessun problema a fermarsi a chiaccherare. Quindi arrogante lei non mi è mai sembrata, a differenza di Insinna


Non ho conosciuto entrambi personalmente e sono d'accordo con te che non arrivi all'arroganza di Insinna. Ti dirò, fino a Detto Fatto ero anche un fan della Balivo (adoravo i siparietti piedosi con Ciacci  ), ma poi quando lei e Teodoli il direttore di Rai 1 dell'epoca, hanno fatto pappa e ciccia per togliere il programma di Alessandro Greco che dopo anni di trash aveva portato qualcosa di buono al pomeriggio sul primo canale, per metterci l'ennesima trasmissione con ospiti dimenticati e storie strappalacrime, mi è caduta un po' in basso.


----------

